# How do you mark your pieces?



## Schroedc (Apr 11, 2014)

So I'm starting to sell more and more of the bowls and platters I've made (My main business is pens) and I decided I had to come up with a better way to mark them then just signing on the bottom with a sharpie. I've got this laser machine so I figured I'd put it to work  I'm curious how everyone else out there marks their stuff and what info they put on. Do you put dates? wood type? I've seen some guys numbering their pieces, is that a good idea?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 11, 2014)

For now Sharpie but I think I'm having a printer make up sticker that will lay under the finish the way they do on surfboards. I'm going to try it anyway.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Apr 11, 2014)

I use a very small ball tip pyro pen on my wood burner. I usually put the wood type, full name, and year. Some sellers avoid the year because they think customers are turned off by older work(if they know it's older).


----------



## Dennis Ford (Apr 11, 2014)

I use an "Archival Ink" pen and put my name, wood type, month and last two digits of the year. The archival ink pen does not smear under lacquer like Sharpie ink does.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 11, 2014)

Sharpie-year/ wood/number


----------



## Sprung (Apr 11, 2014)

Usually with a fine point sharpie. My name and the year, usually. My one real finished turned item (a small plate) I also made note of the wood used. My last flatwork project I also drilled a shallow hole with a forstner bit and glued in a 2013 penny to mark the year I built it in to go along with writing my name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 11, 2014)

Was thinking about this the other day....

#1: Does anyone know a person/company that could make a reverse logo that I could heat up and then burn into a 'piece'?
#2: What kind of temperature would I need to 'restrict' myself too?




Scott (I'll sign the good stuff) B


----------



## Bowlguy_in_PA (Apr 11, 2014)

Scott ... I might be able to help with the reverse logo.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 11, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Was thinking about this the other day....
> 
> #1: Does anyone know a person/company that could make a reverse logo that I could heat up and then burn into a 'piece'?
> #2: What kind of temperature would I need to 'restrict' myself too?f the name or message you chose
> ...


There is a outfit in TX that makes a branding iron that has a temp. control, so you can vary the darkness of the name, or message you choose.


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 12, 2014)

Bowlguy_in_PA said:


> Scott ... I might be able to help with the reverse logo.



Was thinking something with a 'curving signature'...is that possible?




hobbit-hut said:


> There is a outfit in TX that makes a branding iron that has a temp. control, so you can vary the darkness of the name, or message you choose.



Do you happen to have a webpage/link or anything?
Or even Colin(OP), might share where his came from.....wink, wink.



Scott (should do something before I get famous) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 12, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Was thinking something with a 'curving signature'...is that possible?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


www.joyceengraving.com


Dallas, TX 75247 map


*Phone: 214-638-1262*


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 12, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Was thinking something with a 'curving signature'...is that possible?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've done some business with Branding Irons Unlimited http://www.brandingirons.com/ for one of my customers that gets all their stuff marked. Service was good, prices seemed reasonable and they can do just about any size or style you'd need. Not sure what they'd charge if you had to have them design the artwork (My customer supplied the artwork in the format they needed) My logo isn't put on with an iron, I use a CNC Laser Engraver to do it.


----------



## RayBell (Apr 12, 2014)

Since most of my pieces have glass bottoms I do this with an engraver. Name and year. I wish I would keep track of wood type and add that because after finishing it seems to all look like either Maple or Walnut. With the exception of Cherry, I am not good enough to identify wood types.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 12, 2014)

Lately, I have been using a medallion like this. I know someone with a laser engraver, and had her make me some of these with some thin stock and cut them out at 2.5" diameter (with the laser). I drill a recess with a forstner bit and they drop right in. I usually sign my name in the center with a wood burner or sharpie. I use it to mark flatwork too. Next time I have her make a batch, I'm going to have her scan my signature and add it to the center of the engraving. Since you have an engraver, it probably wouldn't be too much trouble to add other info like wood type, etc...

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 12, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Lately, I have been using a medallion like this. I know someone with a laser engraver, and had her make me some of these with some thin stock and cut them out at 2.5" diameter (with the laser). I drill a recess with a forstner bit and they drop right in. I usually sign my name in the center with a wood burner or sharpie. I use it to mark flatwork too. Next time I have her make a batch, I'm going to have her scan my signature and add it to the center of the engraving. Since you have an engraver, it probably wouldn't be too much trouble to add other info like wood type, etc...
> View attachment 47840




I suppose I could do that, I think for now I'm going to hand mark the species and date, etc with one of those fancy metallic pens.


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 13, 2014)

I use a fine tip paint pen, last name and 2 digit year, which is how I have signed work since I was a kid. On bowls I add the wood type. To be honest even though I know better seeing a piece that has an engraved name but no handwritten name and date isn't the same to me. Always made me think of production rather than custom and yes I know that isn't always the case but it is a traditionalist thing. what can I say I'm old.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Apr 18, 2014)

I use a smaller pointed woodburner--freehand my moniker, # of the piece, and tree species.
Thought about year--but folks dint like that. Tried sharpies/ink but found that not to last.
Did think about a branding apparatus, but I make all different sized stuff so a "one size fits all" not a possibility.


----------



## MikeMD (May 2, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> So I'm starting to sell more and more of the bowls and platters I've made (My main business is pens) and I decided I had to come up with a better way to mark them then just signing on the bottom with a sharpie. I've got this laser machine so I figured I'd put it to work  I'm curious how everyone else out there marks their stuff and what info they put on. Do you put dates? wood type? I've seen some guys numbering their pieces, is that a good idea?
> 
> View attachment 47801



What do I do? Write (not sign...customers seem to what to be able read my name...and no one can read my signature) my name, and write the type of wood. I used to write the year. This year, I decided to stop doing that. Mainly because it doesn't matter. No one seems to care whether it is dated (but maybe me). I've sold pieces that were two years old that had the year on it. But I've had others see the date and actually ask me why it hasn't sold yet. I've just never had someone say "Good, you have the year on it!", though they do say positive things about the artist's name and wood species being on there.

HOW do I put it on? I burn it on with a pyro pen. Not a soldering iron...a pyro pen. There is a guy in Florida that sells them on Ebay. Quite a reasonable price. Made in America. Does the job. Now, I have decent handwriting, so it comes out well. I highly recommend getting the ball tip (think BB) pen(s). The guy I just mentioned doesn't sell them, but pens from other manufacturers can be used with this burner. The ball tip pens write a lot smoother and are less "choppy".

As for your laser engraver, well, while it is nice and neat, I have to say, I don't love it. Sorry, just being honest. The reason I don't like it is because it makes the bowl look mass produced. That kind of "stamp" is something a large company/manufacturer would do. I think people buy our stuff because they love that it is done by hand and by an artist/craftsman. Keep it personal...

Hope that helps.


----------



## Mike Jones (May 3, 2014)

I don't often sign my work. I have not felt that my scribbles enhanced the work and there often is not a surface available. I sign when asked for it, when the piece is going to a gallery, or when it is a commissioned work. In those instances I choose the method that is most appropriate for the wood e.g. a paint pen on dark wood, ink on light wood. Typically, the signature is small and not much more than a "maker's mark".


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (May 3, 2014)

Does anyone mark their duck calls? How do you do it?


----------



## ghost1066 (May 4, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Does anyone mark their duck calls? How do you do it?


I sign and date all my calls the same way as above paint pen last name and date. I have had more than a few people tell me to sign something I was making for them. My reply was nothing leaves my shop without a name and date.


----------



## MikeMD (May 4, 2014)

I suppose I shouldn't mention how my dog marks my turnings...oops, I just did.


----------

